# Yellow on face, dry skin.



## Krisperr (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey guys, I noticed my hedgehog has a little yellow spot on both sides of his nose about two weeks ago, I gave him a quick wash before I left on vacation and I just gave him a bath tonight. He still has the yellow spots and I'm wondering if this is anything to be concerned about. 
He's had dry skin since I've got him, I never thought anything of it because I always have dry skin as Welland figured it was the environment in my room. He does scratch a bit but when I brought him to the vet before I was told he doesn't have mites. Nothing has changed since then but he does still have dry skin. I started using flax oil a few months ago and I believe it does help, I just empty some of the capsule in his food and wipe away the leftover. I feel like I might have put too much in one night and maybe that's what caused thay little yellow spot. 

So has anyone seen this on their hedgehog? I've tried searching and google but I can't find a single thing on it.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you use a substrate bedding? Some beddings can cause build up or even skin allergies to form crusty spots.

Another thought, since your vet ruled out mites, is that it could be a bacterial infection. Did the vet test for bacteria or fungal?


----------



## Krisperr (Feb 11, 2015)

I use fleece liners as bedding and they're cleaned regularly. And no the vet didn't take much notice of it, so I figured it was okay. Just seems that it isn't really normal and I can't find any pictures like it online. I thought it was from his food at first because it does wash off a little,but it's really hard to wash that area so I can't tell it the rest will come off or if it's something else. I guess I'll be bringing him to the vet soon, I really hope it's nothing.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It could be a staph infection.


----------



## Krisperr (Feb 11, 2015)

Well I just got some of it off.. Small chunks. I'm pretty sure it is just caked on food, I have no idea how that happened though. The dummy scratched his nose afterwards though.

Does anyone know of a way to clean a hedgehogs face?


----------

